# Car Sales Malaga/Nerja



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty.
Anyone know of a good(if they exist) second hand car dealer in malaga, nerja or surrounding area. Been put off buying privately with the whole car carries its own debt.

Cheers, Merci, Gracias

Drooby


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty.
> Anyone know of a good(if they exist) second hand car dealer in malaga, nerja or surrounding area. Been put off buying privately with the whole car carries its own debt.
> 
> Cheers, Merci, Gracias
> ...


After a few near misses with UK car dealers and some private sales, we decided to use a main dealer, he did all the paperwork and stuff!! Another option was going through a rent-a-car company who were selling off their old cars. not as crazy as you'd think, all rheir cars are maintained continuously and looked after AND no debt!!

Jo


----------

